# Introducing a new bird.



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

As you may know i have one cockatiel but i have bought a really big cage and would like to get a friend for my Echo. How do i go about it and i want them to live together in the same cage, will that be possible??? Also im unsure about if echo is boy or girl, does it matter if i ended up with two boys or will they fight?

Thanks


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

They may or may not get along so you'll just have to see! You'll need to keep them in separate cages whilst you are quarantining your new bird anyway, and if you end up with a male and female who want to breed you may need to take anti-breeding measures. I think two males can get along fine together as long as you help keep their hormones low. I think cockatiels are generally submissive and if they don't have a female to compete after they might be great pals.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Males will usually get along just fine as long as there isn't a female to compete for.

But birds, just like any other animal, may clash no matter what! So you have to be prepared that they may have to live in separate cages.

It's funny because I also recently got a bird friend for my whiteface named Echo  They haven't been introduced yet due to the quarantine but I hope that they'll share a cage. I chose a male mainly to avoid all the breeding issues.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy and Snowball were two of the first boys we bought...and they love each other. They preen each other and sit next to each other, Snowball even let Fuzzy help in his nest box. The only thing is, this isn't always the way it turns out. But there is hope!


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks all. lots to think bout before i get one then, if i do.


----------

